# The World Bids Farewell to Obama



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I was listening to the news and it sounds like out east nearly every demographic is having voters remorse. Perhaps it's only those of genius that still love him. :rollin:

For the full story: http://www.spiegel.de/international/wor ... 92,00.html



> > US President Barack Obama suffered a painful defeat in Massachusetts on Tuesday. With mid-term elections looming, it means that Obama will have to fundamentally re-think his political course. German commentators say it is the end of hope.


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

say's he should move more to the middle. he won't because he can't!! :eyeroll: he see's a red balloon when 10 people see green. he's to stubborn and people are starting to see it


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Na na na na hey hey goodbye. :bartime:


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

Little does he know it started about a week into his term. My opinion only.

Campain Promise........ Most open, transparent, ethical administration.

Realatity........ Most corrupt, dishonest, closed door group ever.

Half of his first 10 or so key picks had to withdraw because of past trangressions.

What a flippin crooked [email protected]#^*d uke:


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

I will give Obama credit when he stated that nothing should be done on HC until Brown takes office. That is better than saying nothing at all on that subject when others are spouting off that they need to ram it through before Brown is sworn in. But what he is saying publicly might be different than what he is telling his drones (Reid and Pelosi). But I think Obama knows that he needs to re-think or switch strategy's. He did make a statement when talking about what got Brown elected was dissatisfaction with goverment. He knows people are not satisfied with what has been taking place in Washington along with more job loss. Even some Dem strategists have stated that the Dems should scrape the HC bill and work on jobs and unemployment.


----------



## redlabel (Mar 7, 2002)

Chuck Smith said:


> I will give Obama credit when he stated that nothing should be done on HC until Brown takes office. That is better than saying nothing at all on that subject when others are spouting off that they need to ram it through before Brown is sworn in. But what he is saying publicly might be different than what he is telling his drones (Reid and Pelosi). But I think Obama knows that he needs to re-think or switch strategy's. He did make a statement when talking about what got Brown elected was dissatisfaction with goverment. He knows people are not satisfied with what has been taking place in Washington along with more job loss. Even some Dem strategists have stated that the Dems should scrape the HC bill and work on jobs and unemployment.


You can give him credit for saying it, but realize that he didn't say it until it was set in concrete that it could not pass. Jim Webb was saying before the election to wait if Brown was elected and none other than Barney Frank was saying it to. Rep Frank said it 15 minutes after the polls closed and he discovered that his district went for Brown. When the Dems saw the election results the votes were no longer there in the House to pass the bill.

There is still a need for Health Care reform and hopefully Congress will get together and pass a bill that makes more sense.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

> There is still a need for Health Care reform and hopefully Congress will get together and pass a bill that makes more sense.


This is true. Like what I have stated all along is these bills (house and senate) do nothing to lower the cost of health care. People say the price of insurance is high.....yes it is because health care costs are high. Lower the costs of health care and insurance costs will drop as well. That is how insurance works. But all of our elected officials don't get this. But again I will get off my soap box.

Hopefully they will put together a good bill and not a bill one sided like the two bills now are.


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

Chuck Smith said:


> I will give Obama credit when he stated that nothing should be done on HC until Brown takes office. That is better than saying nothing at all on that subject when others are spouting off that they need to ram it through before Brown is sworn in. But what he is saying publicly might be different than what he is telling his drones (Reid and Pelosi). But I think Obama knows that he needs to re-think or switch strategy's. He did make a statement when talking about what got Brown elected was dissatisfaction with goverment. He knows people are not satisfied with what has been taking place in Washington along with more job loss. Even some Dem strategists have stated that the Dems should scrape the HC bill and work on jobs and unemployment.


You give him credit? When they couldn't pass health care through both houses even through they had filibuster proof majorities ,because the bill sucked so bad, over the past 13 months? He is pandering because he realizes they are getting their butts handed to them.

They will scrap the health care bill. Reconciliation really isn't an option because too much of the bill would have to be removed. Most of the talking heads on tv don't have a clue about reconcilliation. Look it up, anything in the bill that doesn't have a direct tie to the budget comes out. That means no exemption for pre-existing conditions, no condition that all people have to buy insurance, etc etc. It would also make the health care bill sunset in 10 years, just like the Bush tax cuts that were pushed through with reconciliation.

Their only chance is for the house to pass the senate version, which more than likely will not happen because there are a bunch of dem's that don't feel like committing political suicide.

.


----------



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

as far as HC is concerned, he let Reid and Pelosi run unfettered through the congress. Reid especially, crashed it all when he sucked off Ben Nelson with the Cornhusker kickback and people were appalled by that back room behavior in Washington. on top of that Obama KNOWINGLY let it happen, he promised transparency and lied, yes, he lied! he had no intention of following through with that promise and people saw and it ****** them off, big time.......we have a President we cannot trust and that will haunt him for the rest of his term.


----------



## whistler312 (Jul 15, 2009)

Have you folks noticed how few Obama bumper stickers are still on cars compared to other elections?


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> He did make a statement when talking about what got Brown elected was dissatisfaction with goverment.


Actually he said that the same anger that got him elected got Brown elected. He said it was peoples anger with the past eight years. He was blaming it on Bush again.


----------



## redlabel (Mar 7, 2002)

I'm afraid the guy is just not able to admit that he made or might have made a mistake himself.

He certainly isn't much of a leader.


----------



## TK33 (Aug 12, 2008)

whistler312 said:


> Have you folks noticed how few Obama bumper stickers are still on cars compared to other elections?


I think it is probably because he is not running in this election.  


> I'm afraid the guy is just not able to admit that he made or might have made a mistake himself.


Actually he was on Nightline being interviewed by Stephanapoulis and did acknowledge that he has made some mistakes. I think it was Wed night.


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

What I see and hear from people, reminds me of high school!!!!! Back then there always was one or two really hot gals who knew it. Guys would fawn over them hoping to get a date! Only to find out once they got to go on the date, that the gal may be hot, but was not what you thought. Some guys would keep dating them because they thought it elevated them. Others would continue as well, hoping that something would change and all the promise and fantasy beliefs would materialize. Others simply saw through the BS of the good looks and said hey not for me, one date was enough!!!!!!!!!


----------



## floortrader (Feb 5, 2009)

Those who voted for Obama were fooled I certainly was not. Those who have not gotten off his train are silly I never was. All those who don't jump ship will be known as idot's perhaps forever. Those who go to sleep stupit will wake up stupit.


----------



## TK33 (Aug 12, 2008)

Ron Gilmore said:


> What I see and hear from people, reminds me of high school!!!!! Back then there always was one or two really hot gals who knew it. Guys would fawn over them hoping to get a date! Only to find out once they got to go on the date, that the gal may be hot, but was not what you thought. Some guys would keep dating them because they thought it elevated them. Others would continue as well, hoping that something would change and all the promise and fantasy beliefs would materialize. Others simply saw through the BS of the good looks and said hey not for me, one date was enough!!!!!!!!!


I disagree about the one or two hot girls, the problem is that there are only two girls. And they have both been hit with the ugly stick.


----------



## Bgunit68 (Dec 26, 2006)

TK33 said:


> whistler312 said:
> 
> 
> > Have you folks noticed how few Obama bumper stickers are still on cars compared to other elections?


I think it is probably because he is not running in this election.  


> I understand and agree with what he is saying. During the election and for a good six months later there were a lot of cars in my area that had the Obama/Biden stickers on them. They have very quickly disappeared almost as if they have removed them. But that couldn't be Obama has been so honest and forth coming with the American People. I see more McCain stickers now that I do Obama and I live in a pretty liberal area of NY. Any areas of NY with big inner cities are liberal. That where all the free hand outs go. Dem know free hand outs equal votes.


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

TK33 said:


> Ron Gilmore said:
> 
> 
> > What I see and hear from people, reminds me of high school!!!!! Back then there always was one or two really hot gals who knew it. Guys would fawn over them hoping to get a date! Only to find out once they got to go on the date, that the gal may be hot, but was not what you thought. Some guys would keep dating them because they thought it elevated them. Others would continue as well, hoping that something would change and all the promise and fantasy beliefs would materialize. Others simply saw through the BS of the good looks and said hey not for me, one date was enough!!!!!!!!!
> ...


Hey now, don't go telling my secrects!!!!!!!!!


----------



## floortrader (Feb 5, 2009)

Thank God for TK33. Without him we would be preaching to the choir. I don't think he will leave either , if he was going to get it he would have by now. A little dense I guess. :withstupid:


----------



## Gooseguy10 (Oct 10, 2006)

floortrader said:


> Those who go to sleep stupit will wake up stupit.


I hope I don't go to sleep or wake up stupit. d > t

Spelling counts....especially when you are trying to take the high ground of not being "stupit"


----------



## TK33 (Aug 12, 2008)

floortrader said:


> Thank God for TK33. Without him we would be preaching to the choir. I don't think he will leave either , if he was going to get it he would have by now. A little dense I guess. :withstupid:


nice, you may notice the spelling on the sign in the emoticon. Might want to check your spelling before you call someone stupid.

You just keep thinking that everyone else is stupid and that your boys on the right have it all figured out. I'll continue to stick to judging by politician not by party.


----------



## floortrader (Feb 5, 2009)

Perfect Liberal response ( FORM MORE IMPORTENT THAN FUNCTION) perfect. :bop:


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

bearfan....

I give obama credit by saying that the HC bill should not be passed until brown is in office. That is it. He even knows the HC bill is dead in the water. He even new they would lose the seat in Mass. Think about it why do you think he put deadlines for the house and senate to pass HC legislation and get it on his desk. Now it is not on his desk and a new person is in the senate. He knows he needs to regroup. Along with the pulling of funds.......I hope people go back and look at all my discussion on this one. We will see once the funds are pulled back will we as a nation start to gain. If so....I will eat my word on how stupid these bills were. But if it goes the other way or stays status quo......everything I typed was correct. We should find this out by the second quarter of this year.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

His state of the union will be up soon. I'll bet he changes faster than a chameleon. The only question is; is there anyone left dumb enough to fall for the act?

The first false statement out of his mouth will be: "my fellow Americans".


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

My wife wants to watch him.......... :******: I'd rather watch reruns of NCIS :thumb:

Her comment. "Keep your friends close to you and your enemies even closer"

Got to give her credit.


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

Plainsman said:


> His state of the union will be up soon. I'll bet he changes faster than a chameleon. The only question is; is there anyone left dumb enough to fall for the act?
> 
> The first false statement out of his mouth will be: "my fellow Americans".


 what i speech. he's lied since the time he walked in. he has not once looked at "us" teleprompter boy at his finest. what does it take to get the smirk off pelosi's face??


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

My wife says Nancy has had some Botox added. Wonder if we paid for that?


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

zogman said:


> My wife says Nancy has had some Botox added. Wonder if we paid for that?


 Nancy Polastic , :lol:


----------

